# Commencal Meta TR - Untere Dämpferaufnahme



## Caese (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich brauche mal etwas Nachhilfe - oder Erfahrungswerte - beim Einbau des Dämpfers in den Meta TR29 Rahmen. Ich habe nur das Frameset bestellt und den Dämpfer separat organisiert: Fox DPS, bzw wenn RCZ irgendwann liefert DPX2
Die obere Dämpferaufnahme ist klar: 20x10 mm Huberbushings passen

Für die untere Dämpferaufnahme liegt dem Rahmen eine Aluhülse bei (unteres Bild die Teilenummer 12) - ein DU Bushing, so wie es nach Auskunft von Commencal noch zusätzlich eingebaut werden soll, passt da aber definitiv nicht mehr rein. Aber NUR Aluhülse in den Dämpfer... klingt auch nicht nach einer guten Idee.












Wie ist das bei euch eingebaut? Da die Einbaubreite an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme nur 10 mm beträgt, also genau die Breite des Dämpferauges, ist da kein Platz für Huberbushings irgendeiner Art.

Hmmm?


Achja, eins noch oben drauf: Wenn ich den Dämpfer so einbaue, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass etwas seitliche Spannung anliegt. Das kann natürlich nicht gut für die Langlebigkeit sein. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

Schau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (28. Mai 2020)

Die is also bei dir schon im unteren Dämpferauge drin. 

Verspannt vielleicht weil du das untere zum oberen Auge verdreht hast. Du kannst das untere Auge mit einem länglichen Gegenstand einfach wieder so seitlich verdrehen bis es wieder akkurat passt. Das innere Dämpfergehäuse ist drehbar. Einfach n Schraubendreher oder ne 1/4“ Verlängerung durchstecken und die Luftkammer (das dicke Stück des Dämpfers) festhalten und drehen. Oder oben innen Schraubstock spannen falls du einen hast.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Mai 2020)

Und, hats hingehauen?


----------



## Caese (1. Juni 2020)

Also als erstes mal danke für die Bilder und die Mühe!
Ich habe von Commencal ne Antwort bekommen, dass sie sich vertran haben und der Einbau am unteren Dämpferauge OHNE Bushing stattfindet - also genau wie bei dir. Ich habe es dann so eingebaut und bin fahren gegangen. Fühle sich gut an - danach hatte das untere Ende aber soviel Spiel, als wäre (das nicht vorhandene)  Bushing ausgeschlagen... war aber nicht so - nur die Schraube locker. Mich wundert, dass die Aluhülse relativ locker im Dämpferauge sitzt und an der Stelle kein austauschbares Verschleißteil verbaut ist :-/
Fazit: läuft, aber ich frage mich für wie lange 

Den Dämpfer habe ich etwas weiter gedreht - das hat auf jeden Fall etwas geholfen.


----------



## 4cross jan (1. Juni 2020)

Die Rotationsewegung  vollzieht  sich  zwischen Yoke und Wippe, Dämpfer und  Yoke sind starr verbunden.


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Juni 2020)

Verstehe deine Bedenken nicht. Die Aluhülse ist doch das bushing. Also alles ganz normal?


----------



## elkitzi (24. März 2021)

Hi,
ichhab ein ähnliches Problem: Hat einer einen Tau wie die Bushings eingebaut werden?
Braune buchsen raus? passt dann die metallhülse rein?


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2021)

Genau, du musst die unteren Buchsen raus machen und danach passt die Schwarze hülse rein.

Sonst musste nix machen !


----------



## elkitzi (24. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Genau, du musst die unteren Buchsen raus machen und danach passt die Schwarze hülse rein.
> 
> Sonst musste nix machen !


Super Danke! Commencal support hat auch sofort das gleiche zurückgeschrieben. Am oberen auge fehlt der FOX Adapter Set...muss man halt auch wissen...naja..jetzt auch noch bestellt


----------



## elkitzi (24. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Genau, du musst die unteren Buchsen raus machen und danach passt die Schwarze hülse rein.
> 
> Sonst musste nix machen !


noch freche FRage: einfach mit zange rausziehen die Buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2021)

elkitzi schrieb:


> noch freche FRage: einfach mit zange rausziehen die Buchsen?


Du brauchst so etwas:






						Rear Shock Bushing Removing Removal Install Tool Shock Eyelet Bushing Tool, Hintere Stoßdämpferbuchse Ausbau Entfernen Werkzeug für Fox Rockshox x-Fusion CCDB DU: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Rear Shock Bushing Removing Removal Install Tool Shock Eyelet Bushing Tool, Hintere Stoßdämpferbuchse Ausbau Entfernen Werkzeug für Fox Rockshox x-Fusion CCDB DU: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2021)

elkitzi schrieb:


> noch freche FRage: einfach mit zange rausziehen die Buchsen?



Das kommt drauf an wie fest die drin sind, die sind ja geteilt in der Mitte. Ich hatte einfach einen kleinen Schraubendreher genommen und in der Mitte der Buchsen angesetzt und eine Seite so rausgedrückt, die andere dann ähnlich.

Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine. Mit einer Zange hatte ich es zuerst auch Probiert, aber die Buchsen sind aus Kunststoff oder zumindest aus irgendeinem recht weichem Material.  Deswegen hatte ich dann ganz schnell kleine Fitzel an der Zange hängen, aber raus bekommen habe ich sie so nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> ...



Müssen die Buchsen nicht ausgepresst werden?


----------



## prof.66 (24. März 2021)

Ich konnte sie recht einfache entfernen, das mit dem Auspressen kenn ich von den Buchsen bei den Rock Shox Dämpfern.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2021)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Ich konnte sie recht einfache entfernen, das mit dem Auspressen kenn ich von den Buchsen bei den Rock Shox Dämpfern.



OK, ob das bei Fox anderst ist, weiß ich tatsächlich nicht. War auf der Rockshox-Schiene gedanklich unterwegs.


----------



## smoorface (20. April 2021)

elkitzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ichhab ein ähnliches Problem: Hat einer einen Tau wie die Bushings eingebaut werden?
> Braune buchsen raus? passt dann die metallhülse rein?


schöner Rahmen  
habe meinen letzte woche auch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. September 2021)

Moin zusammen, hat schon mal jemand versucht an einen 29 TR 2019 den hinteren Federweg zu erhöhe. An dem Hobel sind im Original 130mm vorhanden und würde gerne mal mehr ausprobieren.


----------



## Flowy_FL0 (22. September 2021)

Ja das geht. Die Meta tr sx Variante von 2020 hat einen 210x55 statt dem 210x50 Dämpfer und wird von commencal mit 140 mm Federweg angegeben. 
Ich kann bestätigen dass das auch mit dem normalen Meta tr funktioniert, aber den 1cm mehr Federweg hab ich nicht wirklich bemerkt


----------

